# rod holder?



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm not the best "searcher" but couldn't find anything on here about how you guys carry your rods when you are on a boat. I could twist tie mine to my old boat's burn bar but not so easy on the new boat with a hard top. I've seen the Delstang by Bluewater designs but haven't found a place I'd like to mount them yet. Looking for other solutions y'all have come up, would prefer something permanent but open to whatever for interim. Want the rods secure, vertical, and easy to get to when we find the fish in bluewater. Thanks for the help.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good question. 

I go out on friend's center console and have just stood mine up at an angle with the bait casting setups. The other rods keep the fly rod from moving around much. It seems to work alright that way and hasn't bounced out. He has rods in vertical holders on either side of the center console. Sometimes, I just hold my fly rod in between stops. I would be nice to have a more secure holder.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Take a look at the SeaSucker fly rod holder.


----------



## RJT78596 (May 31, 2017)

Does your boat have a bow rail?


I had a 10' piece of sched 20 PVC zip tied to mine. Capped at the bow end, and a cut out on the stern and that allowed the reel seat so slide up inside. A velcro stap siliconed in place kept it from sliding out, even in short interval 3s.

My 10wt traveled that way for 3 years without damage, and I could "draw" it pretty fast whenever I found a weed line, or junk.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

pvc and a dremel tool, velcro strap, stuck in a vert holder:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

or stick the butt in the vert holder and tie the blank with a bandana and a loose knot to a console rail or some such if the boat has one. 



just make a couple of wraps with the rolled up bandana around the rail first to keep the rod blank off the aluminum.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ish said:


> or stick the butt in the vert holder and tie the blank with a bandana and a loose knot to a console rail or some such if the boat has one.
> 
> just make a couple of wraps with the rolled up bandana around the rail first to keep the rod blank off the aluminum.


The bandana idea is basically what I did with the big rubber coated twist ties on old boat, works well just don't have a spot on new boat to do it that we can fish around that I can think of, will look closer. Thanks for the input.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

RJT78596 said:


> Does your boat have a bow rail?
> 
> I had a 10' piece of sched 20 PVC zip tied to mine. Capped at the bow end, and a cut out on the stern and that allowed the reel seat so slide up inside. A velcro stap siliconed in place kept it from sliding out, even in short interval 3s.
> 
> My 10wt traveled that way for 3 years without damage, and I could "draw" it pretty fast whenever I found a weed line, or junk.


Like the idea but don't have a bow rail, thanks


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like these guys' products: https://secure3.ntwebb.com/bluewaternet-com/index.html

I have a set of four stainless steel holders on my boat and highly recommend them. They can be easily removed and stowed. If I'm casting from the deck, I can leave the mount on the rod and lay the whole thing down and out of the way without undoing each rod.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Worm Drowner said:


> I really like these guys' products: http://secure3.ntwebb.com/bluewaternet-com/index.html
> 
> I have a set of four stainless steel holders on my boat and highly recommend them. They can be easily removed and stowed. If I'm casting from the deck, I can leave the mount on the rod and lay the whole thing down and out of the way without undoing each rod.


Thanks. These are what I'll probably end up with, need to figure out spot to mount that we can fish around.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Ish, your hoto isn't working on my phone, I'll bet this is what it is.

These take just a few minutes to make and work great.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

rvd2 said:


> Thanks. These are what I'll probably end up with, need to figure out spot to mount that we can fish around.


If you have conventional rodholders built in , they will drop right into the holes.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Worm Drowner said:


> If you have conventional rodholders built in , they will drop right into the holes.


I do but I'm also a tackle whore...don't want to give up any rod holders, need additional space for a 10wt and 12wt. Think I have a plan, will post pic after I try it.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Outearly said:


> Ish, your hoto isnâ€™t working on my phone, Iâ€™ll bet this is what it is.
> 
> These take just a few minutes to make and work great.


yaw thatâ€™s pretty much it.

i canâ€™t see it on my comie apple device either, but i can see it on a pc.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

rvd2 said:


> I do but I'm also a tackle whore...don't want to give up any rod holders, need additional space for a 10wt and 12wt. Think I have a plan, will post pic after I try it.


LOL! I hear ya! I'll be interested to see what you come up with. Good luck!


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Attempt # 1... we put a loop of paracord around the base of a rod holder to hold the butt of the flyrod and a rubberized twist tie to hold the handle snug against the conventional rod holder. It's temporary for the moment but may remain if it works out. Had son send a pic this morning, not the best but I think you can get an idea. Appreciate all the ideas and suggestions, will update how it's working next week.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This one holds mine in my Yak and can mount anywhere.
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...VcmTojGwn1NOgCy1qfPEGFPjVxz_-dbgaAn7gEALw_wcB


----------

